# Kindling Maul?



## Swamp Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a "Kindling Maul" that is 15 inches in total length.  It looks like a miniature monster maul with a metal handle that is welded into the wedge shaped head.  I have been looking everywhere for on to buy for my brother-in-law who installed a wood stove this past fall.  I have looked in local stores and done some searching on the internet.  Do they still make these?  If so, anyone know where one can be purchased?


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know of one exactly like you describe, but there is a Collins Kindling Splitter that is a tiny maul for kindling.  I thought it was really cute.  On Ace Hardware web site: 
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1335625&kw=splitter&origkw=splitter


----------



## prajna101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why not just use a hatchet?  Cheap easy available effective and a multitasker.  

t


----------



## John_M (Jan 8, 2010)

I have been using one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Broad-Hatchet...ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262986015&sr=1-7  for years and cannot imagine any way to improve upon its performance. A real winner for splitting kindling. 

John_M


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2010)

I always wanted a shake froe to make kin'lin with.

http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/images/pic57a_b.jpg


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 9, 2010)

I use a big ol' meat cleaver... just like the one in my sig line.  Works awesome, and scares the crap out of my in-laws when I come up the stairs with it in my hand and flashing my best Jack Nicholson face.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 10, 2010)

I use my 3 lb or so Fiskar's Pro Splitting Axe. It can also be used for large stuff, but it is light enough to use with one hand on the ax, one steadying to wood (until I swing the ax!, then I move the other hand out of the way)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 10, 2010)

Fast and easy way to make kindling,


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 10, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Fast and easy way to make kindling,


You call that kindling?

This is kin'lin!
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/St4qcE3GFwI/AAAAAAAAAfs/T_jgksXkmwg/s640/100_0392.JPG


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 10, 2010)

TriTodd said:
			
		

> Why not just use a hatchet?  Cheap easy available effective and a multitasker.
> 
> t



Night and day like an axe and a maul...not even close...

This is my primary kindling maker as i burn most of the stuff my trees give me when I burn outside or fire up the Q.  The are light enough for swinging freely in the garage and turn a split or 2 into pile of seasoned kindling in minutes.  


This mini maul looks quite a bit like the little monster I have...

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=64&idproduct=200

This Estwing looks like a badass 4 lbs of splitting magic....

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=8526#


----------

